# Mbipia lutea (Makobe Island) and Haplochromis#44 Thick Skin



## mbunainflames (Oct 27, 2012)

Buddy is moving and is breaking down his Victorian Tank. I have a 150 gallon mbuna all male tank with more aggressive mbuna species. Friend says Mbipia Lutea and Hap #44 Thick Skin are the most aggressive (Territorial) Victoria cichlids there are and don't reach a size of more than 4-5". He says they can hold their own with mbuna easily due to their level of attitude. I absolutely love the #44 Thick Skin colors and would love to add that to my tank. My question is not how to add them and get them established in my tank, it's really more wondering based off of experience, are the 2 really that aggressive, which one of the two Vic species more so and is this aggression in line with mbuna species that have higher aggression. with the mbuna I have everybody is equally able to hold their own and with the size of my tank, keeps a really nice calm to everything surprisingly.


----------



## mbunainflames (Oct 27, 2012)

List of the mbuna I have...

Albino Socolofi 
Reg. Socolofi
Demasoni
Salousi
Afra Hara 
Kingsizei 
Elongatus Jewel Spot
Perspicax Orange Cap
Perspicax Yellow Breast 
Polit
Elongatus Chailosi
Maingano
Tropheops "Olive" 
Flavus
Elongatus Mpanga 
Elongatus Ornatus "Likoma"
Barlowi 
Kenyi
Elongatus Chewere
Johannii
Auratus 
Auratus Albino


----------



## mbunainflames (Oct 27, 2012)

I definitely like the #44 Thick Skin better based off of looks (more black in them). Both are pretty nice looking fish. I think I'll just give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

It's been a year and a half. What happened?


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Is today the day we re-visit all old threads for status reports? This is like the 3rd one I've seen.

.


----------

